# Origen AE M10



## Darksaber (Sep 22, 2009)

Origen AE has taken their legendary construction quality down to a mini ITX platform with their newest HTPC chassis - the M10. It is made of two thick pieces of aluminum and features an external, passive 150W power brick - two aspects you won't get anywhere else. But is this enough to justify the 400 Euro price tag?

*Show full review*


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 24, 2009)

i loved the review as i am in the market for a HTPC case, its a lovely case but shame really as i wasn't really considering on spending that much on the whole little media centre let alone the case.

Thanks for a great review though.

Reefer


----------



## filip007 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah right, just add about 100€ and you get a good laptop not just casing.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm, I cannot see how anyone can value a piece of (well-manufactured) aluminum to be worth €370.
Prices on those levels are nothing less than insanity in my opinion, even if the layout is very nicely done and everything is quality stuff.

Aluminum as a base material is hardly expensive in these times of "crisis" anymore, prices have dropped significantly, and I don't see anything else that can warrant a price label this high.


----------



## Darksaber (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree, it is overpriced. That is one of the big reasons it did not receive the Editors Choice award.

On the other hand Origen AE has tried hard to combine certain aspects (slot loading drive for a smaller chassis, power brick instead of flexATX PSU, clean looks to go well with the rest under your TV) into one neat package. So this is certainly a nice try and a step in the general direction.

cheers
DS


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 1, 2009)

Darksaber said:


> I agree, it is overpriced. That is one of the big reasons it did not receive the Editors Choice award.
> 
> On the other hand Origen AE has tried hard to combine certain aspects (slot loading drive for a smaller chassis, power brick instead of flexATX PSU, clean looks to go well with the rest under your TV) into one neat package. So this is certainly a nice try and a step in the general direction.
> 
> ...



I also agree with the points you made in this review. It is undeniably a case with everything well thought out, and as far as I can see using quality parts and materials.

So hey, I guess we can agree with each other!


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 4, 2009)

All that money and they couldn't put in some front ports?  Jeebus.  Are USB/card ports really that ugly?


----------

